# In Stock Alerts



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Thought we needed a thread like this, i did look and couldnt find one.
Ill start it off with
GLP New Blend Penny Farthing in stock at SP
https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipe-tobacco/g-l-pease/Penny-Farthing-2oz/product_id/328410


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Same place SP has 6 different Sutliff's on sale for $5.86 each, also a few Daughters & Ryan Bulk and 1 Peterson Bulk, worth a look

https://www.smokingpipes.com/specials.cfm?specials=pipe-tobaccos


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

didn't realize this in pipe section


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Wildman9907 said:


> didn't realize this in pipe section


Its ok your allowed :grin2:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Fusion said:


> Its ok your allowed :grin2:


Is he?:smile2:


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

zcziggy said:


> Is he?:smile2:


Feel free to be the one to tell him he's not... You saw what he just did in the NST!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Dran said:


> Feel free to be the one to tell him he's not... You saw what he just did in the NST!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Not called Wildman for nuttin' :grin2:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

WCC will have SG Cabbies Mix in stock late next week @OneStrangeOne and anyone else who likes it


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Fusion said:


> WCC will have SG Cabbies Mix in stock late next week @OneStrangeOne and anyone else who likes it


Iwan Ries has it in stock now if you're on the waitlist notification.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Following this for sure great idea !


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

WCC still has a good selection of Samuel Gawith in stock, including Cabbies mix and Squadron leader

https://watchcitycigar.com/samuel-gawith/?sort=featured&page=1

*
*


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Fusion said:


> WCC still has a good selection of Samuel Gawith in stock, including Cabbies mix and Squadron leader
> 
> https://watchcitycigar.com/samuel-gawith/?sort=featured&page=1
> 
> ...


Thank you! Have been looking for both!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Mars Cigars has a good stock of GH and SG if anyone is interested

https://www.marscigars.com/flakes.aspx


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Fusion said:


> Mars Cigars has a good stock of GH and SG if anyone is interested
> 
> https://www.marscigars.com/flakes.aspx


Thanks for the tip. I ordered 4 oz each of Coniston, Grasmere and Ennerdale. Intrigued to try these GH blends. I also ordered two tins of Grousemoor.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Piper said:


> Thanks for the tip. I ordered 4 oz each of Coniston, Grasmere and Ennerdale. Intrigued to try these GH blends.


I ordered more of the Ennerdale, its the best of the three IMO lol Still like the other two also


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Fusion said:


> I ordered more of the Ennerdale, its the best of the three IMO lol Still like the other two also


Are they the only ones that sell it? Sounds delicious but shipping kinda kills it for a sample buy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Bigjohn said:


> Are they the only ones that sell it? Sounds delicious but shipping kinda kills it for a sample buy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a bit hard to find right now, some will likely show up at other vendors for the next month or so, a lot of places will sell out very quickly.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Bigjohn said:


> Are they the only ones that sell it? Sounds delicious but shipping kinda kills it for a sample buy


Most of the familiar online sellers have a threshold for free shipping between $75and $90. This vendor has a flat rate and no tax. Maybe add a few of the blends you already know you like to make it more cost-effective.:smile2:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Rattrays, McConnell and Wessex at CupoJoes, any of these a must have?


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Rattrays, McConnell and Wessex at CupoJoes, any of these a must have?


Wessex Burley and Virginia's are very good, Rattrays Hal O the Wynd is awesome, I get some bite from a lot of the Rattrays,
Haven't tried any of the McConnell.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

In my opinion, Rattray’s Marlin Flake is a top notch Virginia Perique


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Pembroke in stock @ The Story Teller's Pipe... limit 1 tin per customer.

https://www.thestorytellerspipe.com/esoterica


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

cjmmm47 said:


> Pembroke in stock @ The Story Teller's Pipe... limit 1 tin per customer.
> 
> https://www.thestorytellerspipe.com/esoterica


Thanks, managed to snag 1 plus some Rattray's bulk


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Fusion said:


> Thanks, managed to snag 1 plus some Rattray's bulk


I grabbed one, plus a few more tins of Squadron Leader, a tin of Ennerdale, and the sweet looking Chacom Montmartre that was on the Estate Pipes page.... felt I needed to get up to the free shipping lol


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

cjmmm47 said:


> Pembroke in stock @ The Story Teller's Pipe... limit 1 tin per customer.
> 
> https://www.thestorytellerspipe.com/esoterica


Poof, it's gone


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Scap said:


> Poof, it's gone


Just like that....into the wind.


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Top Hat Tobacco has Pembroke as well, along with a few tins left of Balkan Sobranie and the Rattray's as well. Haven't ordered from them before, but they're only about 30 minutes from me so if anything goes badly I'll be knocking on the door lol

https://tophattobacco.com/pipes-and-pipe-tobacco/pipe-tobacco/


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

cjmmm47 said:


> Top Hat Tobacco has Pembroke as well, along with a few tins left of Balkan Sobranie and the Rattray's as well. Haven't ordered from them before, but they're only about 30 minutes from me so if anything goes badly I'll be knocking on the door lol
> 
> https://tophattobacco.com/pipes-and-pipe-tobacco/pipe-tobacco/


I did snag 1 here also with a Balkan Sobranie and a few more Rattray's and thats it for 2 more weeks lol


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Watch city has Rattrays, McConnell, Fribourg and Wessex be quick, unfortunately im now broke for 2 weeks so i cant partake lol


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

15% off all C&D tobacco at Smokingpipes

https://www.smokingpipes.com/tobacc...il&utm_term=0_0e8b6a473f-011e357112-223291389


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Special Edition Squadron Leader w/ Perique in at SmokingPipes

https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipe-t...il&utm_term=0_0e8b6a473f-242328595c-223292549


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

cjmmm47 said:


> Special Edition Squadron Leader w/ Perique in at SmokingPipes
> 
> https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipe-t...il&utm_term=0_0e8b6a473f-242328595c-223292549


Was just getting ready to post that, but had to make sure I got my order placed first ... Lol


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Scap said:


> Was just getting ready to post that, but had to make sure I got my order placed first ... Lol


me too lol got mine in


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

For the special edition squadron leader, it said 5 customers per day. Does that mean they take all the orders, and then ship out 5 customer orders a day, or do they only take 5 orders a day? Either way, I did order some. They're also running 15% bulk C%D so, in case you needed to spend even more money.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

JohnBrody15 said:


> For the special edition squadron leader, it said 5 customers per day. Does that mean they take all the orders, and then ship out 5 customer orders a day, or do they only take 5 orders a day? Either way, I did order some. They're also running 15% bulk C%D so, in case you needed to spend even more money.


I haven't looked at the add yet, but possibly 5 tins per customer per day?


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

JohnBrody15 said:


> For the special edition squadron leader, it said 5 customers per day. Does that mean they take all the orders, and then ship out 5 customer orders a day, or do they only take 5 orders a day? Either way, I did order some. They're also running 15% bulk C%D so, in case you needed to spend even more money.


5 per customer per day.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Picked up a couple of tins


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Scap said:


> 5 per customer per day.


Man I swear I read that it said, "5 customers per day" lol.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Man I swear I read that it said, "5 customers per day" lol.


You better share whatever it is you're on....:grin2:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Scap said:


> You better share whatever it is you're on....:grin2:


It could be the moonberry Twinkies I've been eating that I mentioned in another thread. Those are real thing btw lol


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

cjmmm47 said:


> Special Edition Squadron Leader w/ Perique in at SmokingPipes
> 
> https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipe-t...il&utm_term=0_0e8b6a473f-242328595c-223292549


SE Squadron Leader w/Perique is sold out already. 
Figure that's, at minimum, 900 orders being boxed and shipped. I bet their shipping department hates these sales.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

WCC is releasing more Simply Red some time today, last release of 100lbs was gone in 3 hrs, seems he has 200lbs this time so a better chance of getting some


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Fusion said:


> WCC is releasing more Simply Red some time today, last release of 100lbs was gone in 3 hrs, seems he has 200lbs this time so a better chance of getting some


Is that name accurate? I can't find anything on it at WCC website.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Scap said:


> Is that name accurate? I can't find anything on it at WCC website.


Yes, i looked and its not there, he must be getting ready to list it, will be under "Watch City's Famous Pipe Tobacco Blends!"


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Its up now, get it while you can, 16oz max purchase


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Smokingpipes exclusive.
MacBaren Old Dark Fired Plug Cut. 
2000 tins. 
Limit 7. 
$12.50 each


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Hilands has some Esoterica blends in stock. Margate, Pembroke, And so to Bed, etc.

https://hilandscigars.com/shop/bulk-pipe-tobacco/esoterica-tobacciana-pipe-tobacco-2oz/

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

MattT said:


> Hilands has some Esoterica blends in stock. Margate, Pembroke, And so to Bed, etc.
> 
> https://hilandscigars.com/shop/bulk-pipe-tobacco/esoterica-tobacciana-pipe-tobacco-2oz/
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Still have a few in stock. It's been over three years now that I've either missed Esoterica by a few days or heck a few minutes before it's sold out. Tempting but I'm still not budging until I can get it for MSRP. Same goes for Balkan Sobranie. Curious if Esoterica is readily available in the UK. My Dad has a few friends over there and was wondering if that would be the better route in getting some :ask:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Gumby-cr said:


> Still have a few in stock. It's been over three years now that I've either missed Esoterica by a few days or heck a few minutes before it's sold out. Tempting but I'm still not budging until I can get it for MSRP. Same goes for Balkan Sobranie. Curious if Esoterica is readily available in the UK. My Dad has a few friends over there and was wondering if that would be the better route in getting some :ask:


You haven't missed much, imo of course. I think it took me 3-4 years of chasing to find some Penzance at MSRP, I'm glad I waited. It's good but in no way is it the be all end all have to have it or I'll die Blend. Esoterica uses good quality tobacco and they have some good blends but definitely not up to all the hype.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> Still have a few in stock. It's been over three years now that I've either missed Esoterica by a few days or heck a few minutes before it's sold out. Tempting but I'm still not budging until I can get it for MSRP. Same goes for Balkan Sobranie. Curious if Esoterica is readily available in the UK. My Dad has a few friends over there and was wondering if that would be the better route in getting some :ask:


If you want a couple samples of it let me know I can hook you up 

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Sillems, Vauen and John Ayelsbury in stock at WCC if anyone is interested


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Good deal on some good baccy


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Smokingpipes also has some McConnell in stock

https://www.smokingpipes.com/otherarrivals.cfm?pipe-tobaccos


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Esoterica has landed and is hitting stores already, SP had some but not for long, i missed out, keep an eye on your suppliers


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Looks like Storyteller still has some Pembroke left if anyone is interested

https://www.thestorytellerspipe.com...88-7a0b3481e8fc&utm_medium=mail&utm_source=so


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Couple of Esoterica blends and Balkan Sobranie available over at Top Hat....

https://tophattobacco.com/pipes-and-pipe-tobacco/pipe-tobacco/esoterica-pipe-tobacco/

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I managed to pick up quite a bit of Esoterica last few days, got 8oz bag of Margate yesterday from Windy City Cigars, not even sure i will like any of it lol, only had a sample of Penzance from Nathan, seems like it will be more available in the future so no more for me this go around, anyone still needing some, keep an eye on Watch City, they say they have a shipment this week


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Fusion said:


> I managed to pick up quite a bit of Esoterica last few days, got 8oz bag of Margate yesterday from Windy City Cigars, not even sure i will like any of it lol, only had a sample of Penzance from Nathan, seems like it will be more available in the future so no more for me this go around, anyone still needing some, keep an eye on Watch City, they say they have a shipment this week


same here. I was able to grab an 8oz bag of Dunbar yesterday, but just barely missed the bag of Margate today dangit lol Still, will have a few new ones to try when everything gets here... keeping an eye out for bags of Margate though, it's been my favorite so far


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

MattT said:


> Couple of Esoterica blends and Balkan Sobranie available over at Top Hat....
> 
> https://tophattobacco.com/pipes-and-pipe-tobacco/pipe-tobacco/esoterica-pipe-tobacco/
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Drat. I waited too long to check on the Balkan Sobranie and it's gone. Probably for the better anyways. My luck is I would love it and never be able to find it again. I've never seen it available on Smoking Pipes which is where I order most of my pipe tobacco needs.


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

25% off Pipe Smoking Accessories at EA Carey Smoke Shop


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Margate is back in stock at WCC for those who missed the first go around.
https://watchcitycigar.com/copy-of-esoterica-and-so-to-bed-2-oz-tin/

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Starting to sound like a broken record, but Margate and Pembroke available here...
https://paylesscigarsandpipes.com/f...=0&mid=0&vid=0&q=esoterica&sid=false&isc=true

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

If your in the hunt for some Esoterica blends and don't mind paying a bit of a premium, you can find them here.:
http://www.kingsmokingpipesandcigar...A4R1HnsGhy-kg_BAN_H-mAJbm1nJSzo1c46V4cGcX1N8Y

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Lots of bulk Esoterica blends available now too. Pretty steep though at $13/oz.
http://www.kingsmokingpipesandcigars.com/esoterica-pipe-tobacco

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

C&D The Haunting, Only at smokingpipes.com only 2000 tins made, Warped cigar leaf and Virginia


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D The Haunting, Only at smokingpipes.com only 2000 tins made, Warped cigar leaf and Virginia


That's a Kyle Gellis blend, somebody get some and report!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> That's a Kyle Gellis blend, somebody get some and report!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Just bought three tins, these won't last long. One to smoke, one to cellar, one to trade. Will report later.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

MattT said:


> Just bought three tins, these won't last long. One to smoke, one to cellar, one to trade. Will report later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Out of curiosity I just checked. About 10 minutes after I made my purchase, they went out of stock. We'll see if it's honored...

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D The Haunting, Only at smokingpipes.com only 2000 tins made, Warped cigar leaf and Virginia


I didn't have time to thank you for this post. I managed to also snag 3 tins like 15 minutes before I left for work yesterday. I see they didn't last long at all. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Insignia100 (Apr 2, 2019)

Tried to order some of The Haunting last night but they sold out before I could place the order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Missouri Meerschaum 150th Anniversary*

Just got my latest P&C magazine and noticed this on the cover. New tin from Missouri Meerschaum!








They were the first and a century and a half later, they're still going strong. Of course, I'm talking about Missouri Meerschaum corn cob pipes. To celebrate, here's Missouri Meerschaum 150th Anniversary. To begin with, this is the first crumble cake in their tobacco lineup, and it's nice and firm. Secondly, this is one of the first aromatic crumble cakes we've offered. Missouri Meerschaum 150th Anniversary is made of select Virginias and Burleys from around the world to which some mellow, Virginia-based black Cavendish is added. A subtle amount of smooth vanilla is added before pressing, but it's so slight that non-aromatic fans may enjoy it too. So grab your favorite cob, load up, light up, and puff away to celebrate Missouri's greatest contributions to our pastime.

https://www.pipesandcigars.com/p/missouri-meerschaum-150th-anniversary/2024169/


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Not in stock, yet.....but.....

Just watched a YouTube video posted by Bradley at Stuff and Things.

STG bought the rights and has begun releasing the Dunhill blends under the Peterson name in the EU market. Elizabethan, Night Cap, etc.

And......they'll be shipping it to the US market by year's end!!!!!

So for everyone that's a Dunhill whore, keep your eyes peeled.

The assumption is that STG has the recipe and the sources to produce the exact blends instead of a "match" blend.

I'm pretty excited as I missed out on these under the Dunhill name, but was given a sample Elizabethan mixture and it was excellent.


----------



## Insignia100 (Apr 2, 2019)

Watching that video right now. I'm particularly interested in trying Elizabethan, primarily because of how much he loves it.

The real question is how long there will be a run on the Peterson Dunhill blends once they are released. I figure a minimum of 3-6 months before some of the top blends (Nightcap, EMP, etc) are reliably available after they are released.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Im lucky enough to have a full 1/2 pint jar (thank you @ADRUNKK )and a full unopened tin of Elizabethan, i do like it, be nice to get more then i would smke it more often, i also have quite a few other Dunhill tins that iv been squirreling away :wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Im lucky enough to have a full 1/2 pint jar (thank you @ADRUNKK )and a full unopened tin of Elizabethan, i do like it, be nice to get more then i would smke it more often, i also have quite a few other Dunhill tins that iv been squirreling away :wink2:


It's possible that I might have a tin or two set back as well >


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's possible that I might have a tin or two set back as well >


LMAO ill bet you do


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipe-t...il&utm_term=0_0e8b6a473f-ff54702e8b-223028709

Buy this, you won't regret it.

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> That's a Kyle Gellis blend, somebody get some and report!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


First bowl packed and ready for tonight. Report coming...

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

MattT said:


> First bowl packed and ready for tonight. Report coming...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Aw hell, knocked him on his a$$....


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipe-t...il&utm_term=0_0e8b6a473f-ff54702e8b-223028709
> 
> Buy this, you won't regret it.
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


Picked up 3 tins, will have them tomorrow. Haven't had it from the other times so looking forward to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Buy yourself a new pipe for Christmas
The Tinsky Christmas pipes

Current Christmas Pipe

Very reasonable, but IM NOT BUYING :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Buy yourself a new pipe for Christmas
> The Tinsky Christmas pipes
> 
> Current Christmas Pipe
> ...


Very nice indeed, there's one or two I wouldn't mind having!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Very nice indeed, there's one or two I wouldn't mind having!


Prices are good


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Buy yourself a new pipe for Christmas
> The Tinsky Christmas pipes
> 
> Current Christmas Pipe
> ...


Very nice pipes. The Mocha one catches my eye for sure...


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Prices are good


:brick:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Now I want one.
I have to learn to ignore this thread


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

P&C have a good sale on Amphora

https://www.pipesandcigars.com/shop...cco&campid=41325&[email protected]


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Mac Baren amphora 5 pouch sampler $30

https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipe-t...il&utm_term=0_0e8b6a473f-03af58ff6b-223291389


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Fusion said:


> Buy yourself a new pipe for Christmas
> The Tinsky Christmas pipes
> 
> Current Christmas Pipe
> ...


are you trying to control yourself? :smile2:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

zcziggy said:


> are you trying to control yourself? :smile2:


Yea im not buying but it was tempting :grin2:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Pipes and cigars has some REAL Dunhill tins for $7.99, only 2 choices though, grabbed a few

https://www.pipesandcigars.com/shop/discount-devil


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks good so I snagged a couple

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Good sale for you Carter Hall and Prince Albert smokers

https://www.pipesandcigars.com/shop/middleton/1800888/?campid=42433&[email protected]


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Warped just released two more pipe baccy blends on SP for those interested. Cloud Hopper and Kings Stride. If the Haunting blend is any example, these won't last long.

https://www.smokingpipes.com/search/main-search.cfm

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Esoterica is hitting the shelves again, check your supplier, i have to say im not that keen on them so i wont be looking for more


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like there are some 2 oz. tins of Pembroke available at P&C.
https://www.pipesandcigars.com/p/esoterica-pembroke-pipe-tobacco/1472713/


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Not really an in stock alert as much as it's a deal alert (speaking of alerts, does it bug anyone else that the subject line of this thread spells alerts wrong??????)

Anywho, P&C has a buy 3 tins of McB and get a free two place ashtray with cork knocker. Have a Vanilla card burning a hole in my pocket, so got me a goody box heading this way.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Scap said:


> Not really an in stock alert as much as it's a deal alert (speaking of alerts, does it bug anyone else that the subject line of this thread spells alerts wrong??????)
> 
> Anywho, P&C has a buy 3 tins of McB and get a free two place ashtray with cork knocker. Have a Vanilla card burning a hole in my pocket, so got me a goody box heading this way.


I'll fix it when I get home

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Scap said:


> Not really an in stock alert as much as it's a deal alert (speaking of alerts, does it bug anyone else that the subject line of this thread spells alerts wrong??????)
> 
> Anywho, P&C has a buy 3 tins of McB and get a free two place ashtray with cork knocker. Have a Vanilla card burning a hole in my pocket, so got me a goody box heading this way.


Fixed

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

20% off sutliff at Tobaccopipes

https://www.tobaccopipes.com/?utm_s...tent=&_rmId=rvEVoDZNM1U5NwEj7x5yIqwgwn3wYECGz


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

New Lakeland blend from SG at P&C

https://www.pipesandcigars.com/p/samuel-gawith-hansom-flake/2025024/#p-2025023


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Fusion said:


> New Lakeland blend from SG at P&C
> 
> https://www.pipesandcigars.com/p/samuel-gawith-hansom-flake/2025024/#p-2025023


Got a Hansom price too! :grin2:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Scap said:


> Got a Hansom price too! :grin2:


Yup $9.19 for a Tin of goodness isnt bad (sounds like "goodness" anyway)


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Scap said:


> Got a Hansom price too! :grin2:


Steve, you are really on a roll these days! Hemingwayesque reviews, witty comments, now puns. You're starting to give Dino @UBC03 a run for his money.:smile2:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Piper said:


> Steve, you are really on a roll these days! Hemingwayesque reviews, witty comments, now puns. You're starting to give Dino @UBC03 a run for his money.:smile2:


:grin2:
I knew you'd appreciate that.

I think my prose is more reverse Van Gogh.
After hearing it, everyone chops their ears off.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

For those of you who miss the Dunhill blends and don't stock up....
https://www.pipesandcigars.com/mobile/shop/?q=Peterson

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

10% off sitewide at Tobaccopipes for St Patrick's day code is "stpat"


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Fusion said:


> 10% off sitewide at Tobaccopipes for St Patrick's day code is "stpat"


Not fully awake yet. Thought it was the other pipes place and couldn't figure out where to put the code. :grin2:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Smoking Pipes is having a sale 20% off estate pipes until March 29. I believe this is the biggest discount they offer. Almost certainly some bargains to be had.


----------



## RasherRoll (Mar 27, 2020)

Piper said:


> Smoking Pipes is having a sale 20% off estate pipes until March 29. I believe this is the biggest discount they offer. Almost certainly some bargains to be had.


Was perusing their estate section a few hours ago. Quite a few nice offerings sub $100. Might not be a bad time to remind them that their customers are still around and appreciate them. &#128077;


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Boswell's has a little bit of Gawith Hoggarth & Co Brown Bogie Rope in stock.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Carter Hall and PA in stock at 




__





Buy Tobacco Supplies Online | SmokersOutletOnline.com


Check wide range of tobacco products to buy online including premium and cheap filtered cigars, manual and electric rolling machines. visit our website for more details.




www.smokersoutletonline.com




Just ordered CH


----------

